# Question about a band saw box with router assist



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

My wife and I just returned from a vacation that was a very long time (6 years) in the planning. We usually spend all of our free time visiting grandkids scattered around the country. This time we spent 3 weeks hiking through 6 canyons in the southwestern US and visiting 3 cities. It was an incredible experience. This country is so big and beautiful. Living on the east coast we never really appreciated it. 

Since returning I finished my first band saw project that I started before we left. It’s a band saw box made from scraps of wood that I glued up to form the blank. (The first 3 pictures) I used a Timberwolf 3/16 inch, 4 TPI blade to cut it out. Great blade but I need a lot of practice to learn how to follow the lines. I used a 1/8 inch round over bit to ease all of the edges. Finished it with Danish Oil and satin poly. It’s not too bad considering it’s the first time I’ve ever used a band saw but I stopped counting my mistake when I hit 5. For the next one, I’m going to try a ¼ inch, 14 TPI blade with a Carter stabilizer. I want to see if that makes it any easier to follow the line on the inside cuts. Probably not but I do enjoy my new band saw, when I’m not cursing at it.

That brings me to a question that I hope someone in the forum can answer. For my next project my wife asked me to make a heart shaped jewelry box. Trying to get some ideas I found one on Amazon that she liked and so I’d like to try to replicate. (4th picture) My question is how to make the top of the box. Begin it like a regular band saw box. Cut out the heart shape then cut off the top and bottom. Would I then route the inside of the top to fit over the sides? To do this I could probably use the part of the blank that the heart was cut from to create a jig to hold top while I route with a plunge router. Does this make any sense? Is there a better way to do this?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Barry 
Very nicely done ( I did not count any mistakes) looks good to me 
Your idea sounds good to me I think I would cut the bottom and top off first then use double face tape put it back together and then cut heart out easier to cut a cube with straight sides good luck


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great band saw box, Barry. One of those is on my ever expanding "must try" list.

I will bet Harrysin will be able to show you how to make the heart shape box with the router, a template and skis.

Check his posts on router tutorials in the guide bush / templates section.

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/21412-routing-tutorial-beginners-2-a.html


----------



## hatman39 (Dec 17, 2012)

*router boxes*

The two boxes are unique, very nice. Keep up the good work Ron


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

You did a great job. As far as the heart shaped top I would use a rabbiting bit (the size would depend on the wood thickness) and let the bearing ride the inside of the box. Turn the box upside down and do it on a router table, no jig required.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

John - thanks for the suggestion. Square is easier to run through a band saw. I'd have done it the hard way by cutting out the heart first.

John - I've read Harry's router tutorial before. This might just be the project that convinces me that it's time build the skis. I'm thinking of trying my hand at resawing some logs. With only a 6" jointer and no planer I'd need the skis, probably with a bowl bit, to end up with usable lumber. 

Ron - thanks.

Art - Your comment gave me an idea. It may be easier to reverse the rabbits and cut the top on the outside and the box on the inside making the top a plug rather than a cap. I think a cap is nicer but I might save it for future boxes when i have more experience. What makes this first box more challenging is that it's relatively small, 4" square and 2 - 2 1/2 inches tall (Ill see what I end up with after my glue up).

I'm waiting for some Padauk to come that's on backorder from Rockler. (It was a half price sale. ) That gives me time to finish up the last 2 cars that i'm making for the grandkids.

Thanks again guys. As always you've been a big help.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Barry your box looks neat and the Heart Shaped one would be a good project, I would make exact jigs to cut it with a router, you say you are going to make only one of them and as it will be for your wife them I understand that your plan may be to never make another one that is the same however making jigs that are put away and saved means that the box could be reproduced and made as many times as you want to make it, when ever I make anything at all then I think about making more of them and well made jigs that allow bearing cutters or cutters that follow the pilot guides are worth the time to construct as they allow the item to be made again in the future, and as the jigs then exist they don't have to me made again so I would make a jig to cut out the over all shape, then I would split off the top as making it as part of the first cut will mean that it is already the correct shape to suit the bottom of the box, then I would make a pair of jigs to router out the inside, you need a pair as the top and bottom are a mirror reverse of each other, then I would use bearing rebate cutters to do the lips with one rebate cut inside the top and one cut outside the bottom, I do have some cutters that have a small bevel on them so I would think about doing the lip with a beveled cutter as that would look better than a square rebated lip, still in this case I am sure that you want to tell her that this box is the only one and it will never be made again. Neville


----------



## russ franken (Nov 29, 2009)

Barry, If you are interested there is an excellent heart shaped bandsaw box on PBS American Woodshop Season 15 Episode 1510. I made 2 of these. One for my granddaughter and one for a friends anniversary gift.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

russfranken said:


> Barry, If you are interested there is an excellent heart shaped bandsaw box on PBS American Woodshop Season 15 Episode 1510. I made 2 of these. One for my granddaughter and one for a friends anniversary gift.


Russ, Thanks. I just watched the episode. Very informative. I noticed that he used cyanoacrylate glue. I'm going to start a new thread and ask some questions since I never used that before on wood.


----------



## russ franken (Nov 29, 2009)

Barry747 said:


> Russ, Thanks. I just watched the episode. Very informative. I noticed that he used cyanoacrylate glue. I'm going to start a new thread and ask some questions since I never used that before on wood.


C A glue is just super glue. Works great. Dries clear.


----------

